

Blumind: lightweight and feature-wise mindmapping tool - moondowner
http://blumind.org/

======
iqfred
I’m a student at the university of York studying mathematics and I have been
using mind maps to solve problems, brainstorm ideas, make presentations and to
write essays. I put my general Idea in the middle of the page and draw
colorful branches and write a single word on each branch. It’s extremely
useful and helps me see connections that would be very difficult to see
without a mind map, I strongly recommend it.

